# Kentucky Derby



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have finally arrived in Chiang Mai and am having a wonderful time.

Does anyone know if any of the hotels here with satellite TV, show the Kentucky Derby? Watching in the bar of a hotel would be fine with me - or almost anywhere else for that matter - I just don't want to miss the full day of activities that are televised at home and then, of course, the actual race.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

